# benötige libusb0.dll



## FirstDiving (24. September 2010)

*benötige libusb0.dll*

hallo leute,

ich hab ein problem 

ich habe gestern ein wenig rumgespielt um meinen ps3 controller am pc zum laufen zu bringen... dabie habe ich anscheinend eine datei namens libusb0.dll im windows/syswow64 ordner überschrieben ^^

immer wenn ich den pc nun starte funktioniert kein usb port mehr und lankabel is auch weg... ich muss immer mit ner alten ps/2 maus alles im geräte manager löschen und neumachen, das nervt 

falls ihr meint es liegt nicht an der datei, dann sagt mir bitte bescheid, is nur das einzige was mir einfällt...

ich wäre dankbar wenn mir mal eben jemand seine libusb0.dll hochladen könnte 

achja ich hab win7 prof. 64 bit


----------



## dot (24. September 2010)

*AW: benötige libusb0.dll*

Hm libusb0.dll free download - DLL-files.com ?


----------



## FirstDiving (24. September 2010)

*AW: benötige libusb0.dll*



dot schrieb:


> Hm libusb0.dll free download - DLL-files.com ?



danke 

leider geht es nicht =( hab sowohl in syswow64 als auch in system32 versucht, geht beides nicht, muss bei jedem start immer im geräte manager rumfummeln -.-"

hat noch jemand ne lösung?


----------



## Pikus (24. September 2010)

*AW: benötige libusb0.dll*

Die einfachste lösung wäre, win7 neu zu installieren...


----------



## F1nn (24. September 2010)

*AW: benötige libusb0.dll*

Oder ein vorhandenes Backup aufspielen ... 
Falls nicht vorhanden kann ich dir Acronis True Image sehr ans Herz legen. 
Ich mache immer mal wieder ein Backup meiner Systempartition und jeden Monat findet ein automatisches Backup statt.

Lg, F1nn


----------



## FirstDiving (24. September 2010)

*AW: benötige libusb0.dll*

mhh mist, backup hab ich nich und systemwiederherstellung geht nich =(

naja ok dann muss ich wohl erstma damit leben, danke an alle


----------

